# When do you require a certified med-gas inspector?



## Sifu (Mar 30, 2017)

For a new dental office, or an alteration to an existing one with medical support gas (instrument air) and a vacuum system, is a 3rd party med-gas inspection and certification required?  I would require it for piped medical gas such as oxygen and nitrous oxide, but I am not sure for the instrument air.  This would be a level 3 system per NFPA 99, and from what I can tell the vacuum system might trigger it. 

_5.3.1.3 Wherever the term vacuum occurs, the provisions 
shall apply to all piped systems for vacuum. _

 Per NFPA 99 it looks like the gas is only considered medical gas if it is oxygen or nitrous oxide.

_5.3.1.2 Wherever the term medical gas occurs in Level 3, the 
term shall apply to all piped systems of nitrous oxide and oxygen
only. 
_
However, this statement is still making me scratch my head:
_
 3.3.80 Instrument air.....Instrument air is a medical
support gas that falls under the general requirements for 
medical gases. (PIP) 


_


----------



## steveray (Mar 30, 2017)

Under what authority or for what reason would you require it?


----------



## JBI (Mar 30, 2017)

General requirements versus specific requirements?


----------



## north star (Mar 30, 2017)

*# ~ # ~ #*



> *" ...is a 3rd party med-gas inspection and certification required? "*


From the `15 Edition, NFPA 99, [ for Category 3 piped gas and vacuum systems  ],
Section 5.3.12 for the Initial Testing,  and Section 5.3.12.2.10 for the Final Testing
of these type systems.

The final tests required by 5.3.12.2.11 thru 5.3.12.2.15 shall be performed by one or
more of the following, who shall be experienced with the installation, operation,
and testing of Category 3 gas powered device supply systems and vacuum systems:
*(a)*  Installer, ...*(b)*  Representative of the system supplier,  ...*(c)*  Representative of
the system manufacturer,  or *(d)*  ASSE 6030 medical gas system's verifier.


*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## Sifu (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks North Star.  I saw that as well, just trying to make sure I am not requiring something that is out of line.  I do not feel like we have the expertise to inspect such systems.  I will leave the requirement for the inspection in.  

Steveray, the authority is from the IPC, which requires compliance with NFPA 99 for med-gas and vacuum systems, the reason is to ensure compliance beyond our limited knowledge.

I figure if they think I am wrong they will certainly let me know how they feel and I can have them educate me.


----------



## north star (Mar 31, 2017)

*$ ! $ ! $*

Sifu,

I actually had one of these type of installations a few years back.
The business owner had hired a local plumber to perform the
install, but did not know of any special installation requirements
for Med. Gas.......I asked the GC of Record to ask the Plumbing
Contractor of Record to supply a current certification for Med.
Gas installations......The Plbg. Contractor could not produce a
certification [ *RE:* ASSE 6030  ], so I had no choice but to require
a certified 3rd Party Verifier.


*$ ! $ ! $*


----------

